# What is proper etiquette for stud service?



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi! I want to breed my two 4 year old Nigerian Pygmy girls. 
I found a beautiful buck but what does it entail?
I believe the does go to the bucks residence but for how long usually?
What is proper payment? Do I need to be aware of anything? 
All help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

_*Make sure he is tested negative for CAE, CL, Johnes, etc. *_

Cash or check would be fine. Usually stay for a couple weeks to a month, depends on when they come into heat. If they are in heat when you bring them, it could be a couple hours.

Another important thing. Make sure the buck is a pygmy!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Make sure you see the test results in person, not just an "oh yeah, he's clean"


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

I went and saw him. He is gorgeous.  He has a bunch of females that run with him at all times. Thank you for your quick response I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like a nigerian. How big are your girls? And has he been tested negative for the diseases I listed? He does look pretty nice, I'd like to see him shaved.


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

We havent gotten that far in discussion with breeder. They live locally so I stopped in real quick to view their set up and conditions. I told him I would be back to talk further as he was busy with another client. My girls seem to be very similar. Hard to say without them.next to each other. My girls are a little plump so its hard for me to judge.


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

Size compared to my pekins


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There's always a risk breeding a larger breed buck to smaller breed does, but it's better than the people who breed nubians to pygmy's, or boers to pygmy's. BUT you should be fine. As long as they don't get too much feed the baby(s) should be okay. Are they First Fresheners?


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

That's where it gets tricky. My girls were given to me in Dec 2012 from a friend who had purchased a bunch of animals from someone who was closing their farm. So I have no information on the girls except their age. I waited this long to make sure that they were ok and had no ailments. My girls have an attitude and im more worried about the buck at this point not knowing their past.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

See, if they haven't freshened before, it's a little more risky because they are more likely to have a single kid, which is able to grow bigger. But, I think you would be okay, just don't feed them _too_ much extra.


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for your honest information. I'm starting to wonder if maybe for the safety of my girls not knowing their past if they should just be pets.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you would be able to breed them, for sure. Just not to a huge buck  If that nigerian (who is quite handsome BTW) is not too much bigger than your girls you should be fine. Of course, he's going to be bigger since he's a buck, but the kids should be able to pass through okay. Now if you load them up on grain, alfalfa, calf manna, beet pulp, BOSS, etc, then they would be huge :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nigerian dwarf goats and pygmy goats are on the same size scale. Pymgys usually have bigger heads while nigerian dwarfs have smaller heads (easier for kidding). Ive bred average pymgies to a larger nigerian dwarf. The does were 5 and never bred before. One kidded with twins the other with triplets. 

So I have to disagree with whats been stated about using this buck on your older does. He should be a fine match for them. 

as to what to expect with stud service. I dont allow outside does to come here so my buck go to the does. I require all does to be tested and my buck is tested. 

If the doe doesnt come up pregnant then they get one more breeding for the same cost. Unless there is a reason to believe its my bucks fault then thats all I do even if the doe doesnt come up pregnant again.


----------



## kimmyjay (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you very much. I appreciate all the help!! I will definately have the right questions to ask when I go back.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i think that buck is cool looking!. you should be fine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your girls look good to breed, but I would make sure that the buck is truly pygmy, Nigerian dwarf, or a mix between the two. As long as he isn't a mini breed crossed with a larger breed (say, Alpine) it should be fine. Only reason I specify this is because I've seen people post Mini Alpines, Mini Oberhaslis, etc, as Pygmies.

Just FYI, Pygmies cannot have his coloration. They can be black, white, agouti (roan, in horse language), and caramel. They can have a white belt and poll, but (I believe) nothing more than that. That's usually a good way to tell if a goat is a pygmy. Nigerians are the same size, but can be any coloring, and are usually less stocky and more dairy looking. Not that it matters concerning pets, as both Pygmies and Nigerians can have excellent personalities.  The whole confusion came 'round when the two breeds (Pygmy and Nigerian) split from the same breed (West African Pygmy). Pygmies became mini meat goats, Nigerians became mini dairy goats.


----------

